# R15: Software Upgrade: (104B/10D3) ONLY!



## Earl Bonovich

New Software ~8/14/2006
Manufacture 500-10D3
Manufacture 300-104B

---------------
Release Notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=627425

*PLEASE DON"T POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they will be deleted
*

Previous Version Thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=60086


----------



## ApK

Too bad the release notes don't inclued "new problems this release introduces."
And the notes don't mention the more egregious issues that remain. And this appears to be a pure maintence release...no new features.
But on the upside, at least they are keeping the average time between release high....Is this going to take another month to move west to east?
I'm getting more and more cynical....


----------



## walters

Most of the improvements (in fact all but the first) are copy/paste from 10C8, Earl. Did they have a problem with their source repository and have to implement these improvements again?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

No... Earl had a cut and paste error.. 
I corrected the release notes.


----------



## qwerty

I usually force. I think I can wait untill this gets pushed to me. :new_sleep


----------



## ApK

walters said:


> Most of the improvements (in fact all but the first) are copy/paste from 10C8, Earl. Did they have a problem with their source repository and have to implement these improvements again?


Maybe this time they did it with out breaking so much other stuff...

oh..Earl seem to have just put the kabash on that.

Still, it seem like rather trivial stuff to push a release out so soon for...maybe they are slipstreaming some corrections! I hope so.


----------



## techNoodle

ApK said:


> Maybe this time they did it with out breaking so much other stuff...
> 
> oh..Earl seem to have just put the kabash on that.
> 
> Still, it seem like rather trivial stuff to push a release out so soon for...maybe they are slipstreaming some corrections! I hope so.


Just noticed I got 104B, and checked it is possible to access the menus and watch recordings without a signal connected. This was broken in 1047, but not listed in Earl's notes. I guess DTV did not want to own up to this one :nono2:

Tech


----------



## Earl Bonovich

techNoodle said:


> Just noticed I got 104B, and checked it is possible to access the menus and watch recordings without a signal connected. This was broken in 1047, but not listed in Earl's notes. I guess DTV did not want to own up to this one :nono2:
> Tech


Ahh... good catch....


----------



## cabanaboy1977

techNoodle said:


> Just noticed I got 104B, and checked it is possible to access the menus and watch recordings without a signal connected. This was broken in 1047, but not listed in Earl's notes. I guess DTV did not want to own up to this one :nono2:
> 
> Tech


Did you still have to hit exit to do it?

"Improvements
Disk usage bar graph during Mark & Delete operation will not longer show ///// all over it."
 
Thank You D*. I still hold my breath everytime I see that. I new it shouldn't delete everything but I was always watching just incase.


----------



## techNoodle

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Did you still have to hit exit to do it?


Yes, you need to press EXIT first to cancel the guide acquisition screen. Then it is possible to press MENU to get to MyVOD.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

techNoodle said:


> Yes, you need to press EXIT first to cancel the guide acquisition screen. Then it is possible to press MENU to get to MyVOD.


Thanks, just checking.


----------



## Bobman

Did you ask about a possible roll out from East to West this time ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Bobman said:


> Did you ask about a possible roll out from East to West this time ?


Yes... West to east (in general)


----------



## webpatk

Hello,

I am new to this board. I did a search but could not find my answer. I tried to force a download of the latest software as described in the FAQ. All it did was reload my same version 10C8. Is the new release only available in certain areas?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Yes... 
The software just started to rollout... DirecTV gradually rolls the software versions out.

The last one took about a month to get everywhere.
Previous ones a little less time.

So 10C8 is the latest version for you, if the forced update doesn't pull down 10D3...

Once your system is eligible for the update, it will usually pick it up with in 12 hours.


----------



## jamieh1

Now we all know why its taken Directv so long to get the MPEG 4 HD DVR out.
Just look at how many updates have come out on the R15 since it was released late last year.


----------



## Bobman

The good thing is the last update seemed to really fix a lot of issues.  If this next update is anything like the last one, I think there will be a lot less complaining going on once we all get it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

jamielee said:


> Now we all know why its taken Directv so long to get the MPEG 4 HD DVR out.
> Just look at how many updates have come out on the R15 since it was released late last year.


Two different teams....


----------



## walters

Earl Bonovich said:


> Two different teams....


And one can only hope it's something akin to pee-wee versus major league.


----------



## ApK

Bobman said:


> The good thing is the last update seemed to really fix a lot of issues.  If this next update is anything like the last one, I think there will be a lot less complaining going on once we all get it.


Or at least the complaining will be about more trivial things. See my rant in the "blanket in the desert thread."


----------



## Jim Reid

at 2:19AM 8/16/2006 my 1047 went to: 0x104B 

hope something gets better... I'll read the above posts in the morning.

R15/300 0x104B


----------



## nneptune

This release seems to be going out much quicker.
Yesterday I did a manual update, and to my surprise 10D3 was there!
I mention this in case anyone is having trouble with the previous update we seemed to wait forever for. Perhaps manually resetting can do the trick and update your system. I know mine has been working much better since the new download.
Good luck to all!


----------



## flynlr

yahoo this fixed one of my pet peeves the ol flashing delete over and over thingy at the end of watching a saved program. no clue what else this upgrade got me.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

flynlr said:


> yahoo this fixed one of my pet peeves the ol flashing delete over and over thingy at the end of watching a saved program. no clue what else this upgrade got me.


You mean the 50 flashes on the no don't delete, or yes delete? That would be nice to not have it flash at you over and over and have to wait (5-30secs) to select yes or no.


----------



## qwerty

flynlr said:


> yahoo this fixed one of my pet peeves the ol flashing delete over and over thingy at the end of watching a saved program. no clue what else this upgrade got me.


Hmmm...I thought mine was still doing that. Maybe I just didn't notice it not doing it.


----------



## Bobman

I noticed that on my two R-15's and the older update it works hit or miss. Sometimes it does it sometimes not.


----------



## Halo

*10D3*

It seems 10D3 fixed the problem with the status bar where it would not show the extra time in the bar if you added time to the recording.

So now if a recording is 2 hours and you add another hour the bar will correctly show 3 hours on playback.


----------



## noladaoh

I was on the phone with diredtv regarding issues with my new R15 and the person told me the new update for my R15 300 is coming between 23-30 Aug and it would be 0X104B.


----------



## rbpeirce

Bobman said:


> The good thing is the last update seemed to really fix a lot of issues.  If this next update is anything like the last one, I think there will be a lot less complaining going on once we all get it.


I hope you aren't talking about 1047. I never had any problems until that one came out. Now the machine is essentially useless. I can't even watch a show live without having to restart several times. Even reinstalling the software did not help.

I sure hope 104B, whenever it arrives, fixes the 1047 problems I have.


----------



## Bobman

The last update, not this one, fixed all my lockups and made it more stable for me but it also seemed to break some things like playback controls, occasional freezing screens, skip back timing, etc... Usually I can just stop the recording or exit out of the screen and when I go back its working. I only reset a couple times which is way better than in the past.


----------



## uslimey

Woke up at 1.30 a.m. and noticed blue light going on and off, like every 10 seconds and this continued all through the early hours. This morning at 8 a.m. turned on tv and the screensaver thing was going and I had three hours of paid programming recorded on the last channel I was watching - Family ABC. I have 10D3.

Sue


----------



## Wolffpack

Just in case this hasn't been mentioned before, but 10D3 still have the problem in which the audio being played on Mix Channels doesn't match the Yellow box on the screen. Switching again fixes the problem.
*
EDIT: Also, I know some do not view this as a bug, but pressing the EXIT button still exists the Mix Channel application.*


----------



## Bobman

Does 10D3 fix the playback problems, black screens, freezing, 6 second rewind not being 6 seconds and all the other problems it broke that were working in the prior update ?


----------



## Halo

Bobman said:


> Does 10D3 fix the playback problems, black screens, freezing, 6 second rewind not being 6 seconds and all the other problems it broke that were working in the prior update ?


On my system at least 10D3 has been much more stable than 10C8.

The black screen problem (on recoreded programs) that was common on 10C8 has only happened once so far.
6 second jump back is still inconsistent, but better than 10C8 where it would often not jump at all.

10C8 was a dog. So far 10D3 has been good.


----------



## saleen351

If we all had to pick just one major problem with this box, and they would fix it, wouldn't that problem be the SL since people like me don't have boxes that lock up but it seem the vast majority of people have SL issues??

It seems they are wasting time with issues that are in the minority. 

I could care less about the /// thing, I want my box to stop recording dupes!!!

How about the dumb no signal pop up during a storm when you are watching a recorded show??


----------



## Clint Lamor

How about you wipe out the bugs that take 4-5 minutes to fi as you go along? This way you are seeing some progress, some bugs take longer to flesh out then others. The SL issue has gotten better with the last release and will continue to do so in the future. Other issues mentioned in this forum have been taken care of.


----------



## saleen351

Clint Lamor said:


> How about you wipe out the bugs that take 4-5 minutes to fi as you go along? This way you are seeing some progress, some bugs take longer to flesh out then others. The SL issue has gotten better with the last release and will continue to do so in the future. Other issues mentioned in this forum have been taken care of.


The SL is the most basic function of a DVR and this thing fails, while they toy away with fixing problems that shouldn't have even been there to begin with.

If SL worked right the other issues wouldn't really tick off the DTV customers, this is common sense. At the end of the day, if my show recorded properly, this thing worked as it should when I spent my money on it.

If you bought a lawn mower and half the time the damm thing won't cut your lawn, but will do some of it's other functions, which problem would they fix 1st?

I bought a DVR that won't record my shows correctly, think about that for a second. What if your VCR back in 1984, only played movies half the time??


----------



## Clint Lamor

saleen351 said:


> The SL is the most basic function of a DVR and this thing fails, while they toy away with fixing problems that shouldn't have even been there to begin with.
> 
> If SL worked right the other issues wouldn't really tick off the DTV customers, this is common sense. At the end of the day, if my show recorded properly, this thing worked as it should when I spent my money on it.
> 
> If you bought a lawn mower and half the time the damm thing won't cut your lawn, but will do some of it's other functions, which problem would they fix 1st?
> 
> I bought a DVR that won't record my shows correctly, think about that for a second. What if your VCR back in 1984, only played movies half the time??


This has been beaten to death time and time again. I see the problem from both sides of th fence, I have been a developer I know the issues they face. I am also a consumer so I know I want my stuff to work correctly. All I can suggest is if you dislike it that much that you just get rid of it. You have other choices for now and the forseeable future. You shouldn't have a product you don't like or don't want.


----------



## saleen351

Clint Lamor said:


> This has been beaten to death time and time again. I see the problem from both sides of th fence, I have been a developer I know the issues they face. I am also a consumer so I know I want my stuff to work correctly. All I can suggest is if you dislike it that much that you just get rid of it. You have other choices for now and the forseeable future. You shouldn't have a product you don't like or don't want.


I have zero choices. I need the NFLST, I run a high end fantasy league and I love my jets and I don't have a land line, the R15 is the only dvr I can use.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

saleen351 said:


> I have zero choices. I need the NFLST, I run a high end fantasy league and I love my jets and I don't have a land line, the R15 is the only dvr I can use.


You could use the HR20 ?


----------



## Clint Lamor

saleen351 said:


> I have zero choices. I need the NFLST, I run a high end fantasy league and I love my jets and I don't have a land line, the R15 is the only dvr I can use.


You can use any of th DirecTivo based DVR's out there you r can use the HR20, you canuse a receiver and almost any SA Tivo. Those do seem like choices to me and many people here have used those routes.


----------



## Bobman

saleen351 said:


> If SL worked right the other issues wouldn't really tick off the DTV customers, this is common sense.


Maybe to "you" but I disagree. There is no sense to me to have the SL's working prefectly but everytime you watch something the screen freezes or goes black, the playback controls work hit or miss, and you have to reset all the time.

I would MUCH rather have a stable unit as I can delete a couple dups.


----------



## Bobman

saleen351 said:


> I have zero choices. I need the NFLST


You have many choices. You do not need the NFLST as you can just as easily check the fantasy stats on a PC like everyone else does that do not have DirecTV.


----------



## Wolffpack

I would think that if someone says they need ST, regardless of the reason, that someone would be the best judge of what they need.


----------



## Wolffpack

Clint Lamor said:


> You can use any of th DirecTivo based DVR's out there you r can use the HR20, you canuse a receiver and almost any SA Tivo. Those do seem like choices to me and many people here have used those routes.


Just a guess here but if the need is for the Mix Channels any Tivo (Dtivo or SA) won't work and I doubt HR20's are available in FL yet.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Wolffpack said:


> Just a guess here but if the need is for the Mix Channels any Tivo (Dtivo or SA) won't work and I doubt HR20's are available in FL yet.


All he stated though was that he needed NFLST. You can get that with any DVR or Receiver from D*.


----------



## Wolffpack

Mix Channels on any non-interactive receiver only give you audio for the first channel and no ability to switch.

I don't get this. When we see lists of why the R15 or HR20 are better than other DVRs one items always listed is "Mix Channels". Yet in this instance you say:


> You can get that with any DVR or Receiver from D*.


Which is it?


----------



## Clint Lamor

Wolffpack said:


> Mix Channels on any non-interactive receiver only give you audio for the first channel and no ability to switch.
> 
> I don't get this. When we see lists of why the R15 or HR20 are better than other DVRs one items always listed is "Mix Channels". Yet in this instance you say:
> 
> Which is it?


NFLST isn't the Mix Channels is it?


----------



## Wolffpack

There are two Mix Channels in ST.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Wolffpack said:


> There are two Mix Channels in ST.


Well I guess I just see it as that as long as he can get all the games and can get the stats from a multitude of other places and their are other DVRs and Receivers out there then why have hardware he hates. If I don't like a product strongly enough I don't use it.


----------



## Bobman

Wolffpack said:


> I would think that if someone says they need ST, .


You need air and maybe food and water, no one "needs" NFLST. Its a "want" a luxury not a necessity by any means.


----------



## Wolffpack

Bobman said:


> You need air and maybe food and water, no one "needs" NFLST. Its a "want" a luxury not a necessity by any means.


Some may disagree with that statement. I get all shaky and sick feeling when I'm not home and I'm limited to watching one game. Must be a physical need!!! :grin:


----------



## mhayes70

Bobman said:


> You need air and maybe food and water, no one "needs" NFLST. Its a "want" a luxury not a necessity by any means.


I need it and want it, but can't afford it.  Maybe someday I can. At least I am between 2 tv markets and can usually get 3 or 4 different games at a time with OTA.


----------



## h2dg2m

I received the update earlier this week, but I still have the problem of the elapsed time bar freezing when you FF or Rewind. Has anyone else noticed this bug? The UI is still jerky and slower than it was before the last two updates. If I could choose I would dump the last two updates...things worked fairly well before then. Shame they can't beta test these updates 'in-house' before releasing them.

Bill


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Yes... the progress bar issues still exists in 10D3
It was fully identified until AFTER the 10D3 build entered into a Beta testing.


----------



## Wolffpack

Have you reset you R15 since you received the update? If not press the RED BUTTON.


----------



## h2dg2m

Wolffpack said:


> Have you reset you R15 since you received the update? If not press the RED BUTTON.


Yes, I tried the reset button first thing and last night I did the down/rec procedure. Hopefully they will get it fixed in the next update. I'm relieved knowing its a sofware issue and NOT a hardware problem with my unit.


----------



## ApK

So I guess we all have it now.
Other than the release notes, hs anyone posted a summary of what appears to be fixed/broken in this release. We haven't had it long enough to notice any differences.


----------



## IGoDwnTwn

Get this.....

Please follow carefully...I have 2 r-15s...one ( we will call "A" unit) was installed last week. The other one ( we will call "B" unit ) was installed yesterday. Both have 10D3 as software. The A unit upgraded 8/30/06 at 4:30am.....the "B" unit upgraded at installation time on the 8/31/06 about 4:30pm.

About midmorning today I pressed the menu button on the "B" unit and the Quick men didnt show "MyVOD". After a call to DTV, this unit reverted back to acting like a regular standard plain old receiver. The rep stated that the account for the B unit reverted back to pending. He corrected it and had me to do a reboot. Still no "MyVOD" We did a full reformat of the drive by pressing"record+down" on the unit itself. Thei did not fix it. While I was going through all this, I checked the "A" unit. It showed "MyVOD" in the quick menu. After the rep did some more checking he stated that the "A" unit did not receive a full software install but the "B" unit did. The only way to get to MyVOD on the "B" unit is to press "LIST" on the remote. He was quick to want to get off the phone after he told me this which is kinda fishy to me. Anyone have any idea why the QuickMenu on "A" unit would show differently from the "B" unit. Also....both units are 500s. The rep stated that the 300 software would be slightly different from the 500. Any ideas????

IGO


----------



## Earl Bonovich

IGoDwnTwn said:


> Get this.....
> 
> Please follow carefully...I have 2 r-15s...one ( we will call "A" unit) was installed last week. The other one ( we will call "B" unit ) was installed yesterday. Both have 10D3 as software. The A unit upgraded 8/30/06 at 4:30am.....the "B" unit upgraded at installation time on the 8/31/06 about 4:30pm.
> 
> About midmorning today I pressed the menu button on the "B" unit and the Quick men didnt show "MyVOD". After a call to DTV, this unit reverted back to acting like a regular standard plain old receiver. The rep stated that the account for the B unit reverted back to pending. He corrected it and had me to do a reboot. Still no "MyVOD" We did a full reformat of the drive by pressing"record+down" on the unit itself. Thei did not fix it. While I was going through all this, I checked the "A" unit. It showed "MyVOD" in the quick menu. After the rep did some more checking he stated that the "A" unit did not receive a full software install but the "B" unit did. The only way to get to MyVOD on the "B" unit is to press "LIST" on the remote. He was quick to want to get off the phone after he told me this which is kinda fishy to me. Anyone have any idea why the QuickMenu on "A" unit would show differently from the "B" unit. Also....both units are 500s. The rep stated that the 300 software would be slightly different from the 500. Any ideas????
> 
> IGO


Just a follow up to your other thread.

The QuickMenu will not show MyVod until there is a recording to show in it's sub menu


----------



## Wolffpack

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just a follow up to your other thread.
> 
> The QuickMenu will not show MyVod until there is a recording to show in it's sub menu


Which a CSR should have known.


----------



## Bobman

Wolffpack said:


> Which a CSR should have known.


They also turned off his DVR service which seems to be very commen as they mess up mine everytime I call to activete or deactivate something.

How can a CSR be so unknowing (to put in nicely) ?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Bobman said:


> They also turned off his DVR service which seems to be very commen as they mess up mine everytime I call to activete or deactivate something.


Same here. I always make sure that my DVR functions are working before I hang up the phone (unless the phone system hangs up on me with happens alot too).


----------



## Wolffpack

Must be that DTV doesn't pay their phone bill on time. I run into dropped calls with DTV quite often. 1 out of 3 times called. Last install I had, the beginning of July, the installer had 3 dropped calls just trying to activate the unit. Needless to say he was getting a tad annoyed.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

I almost think they build it into there system so that they get better call stats and hope people won't call back. It's so annoying to be in the middle of talking to a CSR or waiting for one and get kicked out. Sounds like they need a new phone system.


----------



## Wolffpack

I just ran into the progress bar freeze problem watching live TV, not recording. Oh well.


----------



## paulman182

I was in the middle of a call with a CSR when it dropped and he called me back.

He blamed it on my cellphone! 

I was on a landline from work.


----------



## psweig

The speed of the 30 sec slip has really increased dramatically with 10D3. It's almost as good as the skip


----------



## Lantian

really? still the same for me

on second though i just tried it. yeah it's faster. cool!


----------



## Bobman

The 30 second advance goes fast sometimes and slow others. Just like the 6 second rewind sometimes it works and sometimes it doesnt.

They really need to STOP and rethink what they are doing. Stop trying to put in new features when the basic code is flawed. Fix the basic code, tweak it to speed it up THEN start adding things.

Something is wrong and I am one of the R-15's biggest supporters.


----------



## Edley

104B
Not sure where I should post this. Do I still have to delete my SL's to see if the new release fixed the record the repeats even though I do not want them? I can't believe they still can't get this right.  TIVO did it just fine. 

Why not have the updates just fix the issue with out having to delete the SL's?
Ed


----------



## klwillis

Here Here

I totally agree.

Its not stable. My biggest complaint.

Keith



Bobman said:


> The 30 second advance goes fast sometimes and slow others. Just like the 6 second rewind sometimes it works and sometimes it doesnt.
> 
> They really need to STOP and rethink what they are doing. Stop trying to put in new features when the basic code is flawed. Fix the basic code, tweak it to speed it up THEN start adding things.
> 
> Something is wrong and I am one of the R-15's biggest supporters.


----------



## qwerty

Edley said:


> 104B
> Not sure where I should post this. Do I still have to delete my SL's to see if the new release fixed the record the repeats even though I do not want them?


I wouldn't bother. They're still not working right.


----------



## untouchable

after the upgrade, resetting everything, and reformatting 6-10 times... I still had the same problems just as I did before the upgrade (not recording, locking up, my recordings being deleted whenever I have 40% disc space left, and not powering up) I called and was sent a replacement unit, a 300 this time..so maybe I'll have better luck with this one than I did with the 500..


----------



## nneptune

psweig said:


> The speed of the 30 sec slip has really increased dramatically with 10D3. It's almost as good as the skip


In my opinion, nothing beats the "skip". Personally I don't care at all for the "slip".
I know others disagree, but it's just my opinion....and I think there was a thread on this already, so I better shut up!


----------



## Wolffpack

untouchable said:


> after the upgrade, resetting everything, and reformatting 6-10 times... I still had the same problems just as I did before the upgrade (not recording, locking up, my recordings being deleted whenever I have 40% disc space left, and not powering up) I called and was sent a replacement unit, a 300 this time..so maybe I'll have better luck with this one than I did with the 500..


That unit needs to be returned. My best guess would be a flakey HD.


----------



## untouchable

The 500 was definitely a piece...or at least mine in particular was...it is ridiculous for your problems to get MUCH worse after an upgrade that is meant to fix the problem...oh well, live, learn, and try the 300...it may work fine..the biggest problem with having the issues, is losing the recordings...that's my only gripe...it could reset itself twice a day...as long as it doesn't interrupt my recordings, delete, or cause me to delete my recordings...it will be fine..


----------

